
Open Source Mission Control Software for Web, Desktop and Mobile – By NASA - NicoJuicy
https://nasa.github.io/openmct/
======
NicoJuicy
Live demo: [https://openmct-
demo.herokuapp.com/#/browse/demo:root/demo:3...](https://openmct-
demo.herokuapp.com/#/browse/demo:root/demo:3?view=layout&tc.mode=local&tc.timeSystem=utc&tc.startDelta=900000&tc.endDelta=0)

